# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Junkbot, Do It Yourself robotic kit, Junkbot Inc., Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Junkbot Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Junkbot - Make your own robots
February 4, 2015




> Junkbot is a Do It Yourself robotic kit which help children make real life working robots from unwanted junk. Using everyday items like water bottles, Coffee cups, old CDs and cardboard, Junkbot gives young people the blueprint to create their very own robot, with varying degrees of difficulty. Junkbot helps children to learn the core STEM/STEAM concepts of analytical thinking, problem solving, prototyping, lateral thinking and building – without ever compromising on the uniquely fun experience of what is essentially allowing a child to build and program a robot to their own design.

----------


## Airicist

Junkbot Makers day
February 5, 2015

----------

